# Any Here Have Donkeys?



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

.
 One of my favorite animals is a donk. Had some nice ones over last 55 years. First one was in 1950. Her name was Katy. Last one was 2004 named Rosie.

  Donkeys are very smart and loyal. They don't jump in on things, they like to think about it for a few before they do something. Push them too hard and they may even faint. My Rosie fainted once ,scared the heck out of us.

  They will give you a hell of a ride too and love to go between trees to peel you off if they have had enough of you for awhile. I have been kicked, bucked off and rolled with one. But never really hurt. Only one kicked me was Rosie,so I kicked her back and she stopped kicking. Kicked her down a hill when she was young. Also bit the heck out of the soft spot on her nose for biting,cured her.

   When she would get scared she run to me full speed which can be scary but she stops on a dime. Wraps her neck around me and breys like a baby.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 5, 2016)

Have not had a donkey since I was a young girl but I loved that critter. He used to cry when I would leave for school and bray for joy when he would see the school bus coming around the mountain down below.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

I know how you feel. I miss my donk and miss kissing that soft furry sweet smelling nose. Love the smell of donks.  

  I was a young girl when Katy pulled up. We had 100 acreas and she knew every inch of it. We were in Stone Mountain,Ga.. Half city slicker,half country girl, great life.
  When we traveld she always turned around to see where she has been not where she is going.

  She would brey every morning for us to come visit. Our horse would spook and run away, our donk would spook and run to us.  I would sometimes go out at night and lie down with her with my head on her neck, especially on moon lit nights.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 5, 2016)

My horse was ornery but he would also come whenever I went out. I think the donkey got more excited to see me though. The horse was so spoiled rotten he wouldn't let hardly anyone else ride him. The donkey would have been more like a big dog.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 5, 2016)

I love donkeys, but I've never owned one. I have a couple I've 'adopted' though, Oscar and Amy, they were terribly abused but are now well cared for in a sanctuary. They are very playful and love children.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

Our horse would only lay down around me till hubby got hurt and disabled, then he would lay down when he was around him and really helped him with leg lifts when he cleaned hiis hooves. I cleaned Rosies hooves. Most people don't know how to clean a donkeys hooves, they want to trim them like a horse which can really mess them up. Even most ferriors' spl'.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I love donkeys, but I've never owned one. I have a couple I've 'adopted' though, Oscar and Amy, they were terribly abused but are now well cared for in a sanctuary. They are very playful and love children.




 So sweet of you to take care of these animals. Yes they love to play, and good with kids and very rpotective of their pastures. They don't like dogs and kittens but will let them live if they know they belong. Rosie was a great guard donk. Ginneys usually are the best for guarding cows,sheep and other animals, even people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 5, 2016)

whoisit said:


> .
> One of my favorite animals is a donk. Had some nice ones over last 55 years. First one was in 1950. Her name was Katy. Last one was 2004 named Rosie.
> 
> Donkeys are very smart and loyal. They don't jump in on things, they like to think about it for a few before they do something. Push them too hard and they may even faint. My Rosie fainted once ,scared the heck out of us.
> ...



  While not a donkey,Leon Hale who used to write for the Houston Post and then the Chronicle has many entertaining stories about his buddy the talking mule.
   Here's a few of them...

He was a romantic mule

The talking mule is happy to see 2011 go

   The guy is a Texas legend.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

Poor Ben died of a broken heart. My husbands grandfather had some nice mules. Walked behind them many miles in straight rows of crops.

I've seen some beautiful mules in Mule and Donkey Shows. What a sight to see them play socker.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 5, 2016)

Were you ever in the barn with Katy and heard the wrustlers approaching quick on horse back and had to yell "Katy bar the door!"

Every donkey I've ever seen in person was quite sedated in their demeanor, they don't appear to be angry at anyone unlike some horses who are looking for someone to bite or kick. I think they use donkeys to pack people up and down those narrow trails in the Grand Canyon yes? For the very reason they don't get excited easily and jump off. Well, hardly any of them do anyhow.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Were you ever in the barn with Katy and heard the wrustlers approaching quick on horse back and had to yell "Katy bar the door!"
> 
> Every donkey I've ever seen in person was quite sedated in their demeanor, they don't appear to be angry at anyone unlike some horses who are looking for someone to bite or kick. I think they use donkeys to pack people up and down those narrow trails in the Grand Canyon yes? For the very reason they don't get excited easily and jump off. Well, hardly any of them do anyhow.



  Correct. Also mules were used in mines because a horse would totally freak out underground.

  The first calvary used mules too because they are sure footed. Could climb and walk on edges of cliffs. Mules are strong animals. Can do with food and water for days unlike the horse. Donks don't eat as much as horses. Donks nibble and digest everything they eat where a horse will pass alot of his food a donkey won't.

   And donks are very good guard animals,they attack panthers, fox,dogs anything after your cattle.

    I had a farm called ' Sassy Ass Acreas' but it never got off the ground it was sellign guard donks ,lots of farms animals around.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 5, 2016)

whoisit said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Were you ever in the barn with Katy and heard the wrustlers approaching quick on horse back and had to yell "Katy bar the door!"
> ...



Guard donkeys? LOL  That sounds like a vintage Saturday Night Live skit. I wouldn't doubt they could do it though.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

Nobody wants to see an animal kill another animal, but when dogs, fox, bobcats  and panthers kill a bunch of your cows, goats,sheep or chickens you need help.

We helped our nighbor bury lots of their goats and chickens,panther only ate the milk bags of goats and just killed the chickens for sport ,none were eaten but all were slaughtered.

The sheriff deputy here had 2 really big german shepards th cat killed ,tore them up really bad.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




  Yes they can, did you see the video? A donkey is fearless. Even been known to attack lions.Of course that may be a fight they lose.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

We live on a no kill farm, we don't eat our own chickens becasue we can't kill them, we are hypocrits who let others do the killing which is worse. Our chickens all die of old age. We do eat the eggs.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 5, 2016)

Just watched that video, yikes. That donkey wasn't messing around. I also wonder how exactly a fox wound up way out in the middle of a dry lake bed with a donkey and a film crew. 

So you have guard donkeys and chickens that die of old age. Dr. Dolittle?


----------



## whoisit (Sep 5, 2016)

No more donks, we had to get rid of our donk and horse when hubby got hurt. For months we couldn't even look at the barn without tearing up. Gave them away so we could check on them. Was offered $3500 for horse but didn' like the man.

  Rosie is now guarding cows for past 13 yr.s and Tobacco was given to veteranarian. He was a great walking horse. And Rosie loves the cows. Nothing comes into pasture now. Man fell in love with her, we stopped visiting a couple years ago. 

 Rosie kicked a dent into a car fender of a man who drove up without calling first. Like I said good guard donk.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 5, 2016)

I didn't know all this stuff about donkeys, whoisit. I like them even more now  thank you.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 5, 2016)

whoisit said:


> No more donks, we had to get rid of our donk and horse when hubby got hurt. For months we couldn't even look at the barn without tearing up. Gave them away so we could check on them. Was offered $3500 for horse but didn' like the man.
> 
> Rosie is now guarding cows for past 13 yr.s and Tobacco was given to veteranarian. He was a great walking horse. And Rosie loves the cows. Nothing comes into pasture now. Man fell in love with her, we stopped visiting a couple years ago.
> 
> Rosie kicked a dent into a car fender of a man who drove up without calling first. Like I said good guard donk.


My donkey


Tilly said:


> I didn't know all this stuff about donkeys, whoisit. I like them even more now  thank you.


Donkeys are really neat animals. They do get very attached to people just like a dog will and if you take them away from that person they will die of a broken heart. That is what happened to mine. Two weeks was all he lasted when an aunt took him to her place.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 6, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > No more donks, we had to get rid of our donk and horse when hubby got hurt. For months we couldn't even look at the barn without tearing up. Gave them away so we could check on them. Was offered $3500 for horse but didn' like the man.
> ...



  I think what helped Rosie to survive her new home was us visiting , the people being extra nice to her, but even more so was the cows, she loved company and something to protect and be a part of. We had already gave away her only friend the horse.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 10, 2016)

The story of The American Catalog by Mr.Sears. Started in 1862 as a watch maker his business grew to the largest reatailer till the 1979s.

  To skip some of the introductions, [ although very informative in a little American history some may not find it interesing } , slide your curser to the 15 minute portion of this video.

  This Sears and Robuck Co. is where Imy mother ordered my first donkey, Katy in 1959.
She came in from Mexico on rail. At the time Atlanta had a stockyard at the Atlanta RR Station. Back then they were called Mexican Burros, not donkeys. My last donkey in 1996 was Rosie was Sicylian.

  I enjoyed the visit in history.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2016)

That is cool.  I've never known anyone who had a pet donkey.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 10, 2016)

So much fun and full of surprises.  They can come up with many games in their beautiful long eared big heads.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 10, 2016)

We had a 10 acrea lake in Stone Mountain Ga. fed by natural springs and swam it it with the water rattlers for 13 yr.s old my life. I had just got out of the water and Katy came up on the sloped bank.

 I said " I'm going to get me a ride', Her ears laid down on her neck [ means don't mess with me kiddo, your wet and I don't like wet ].

She came charging to bluff me but I stood still and she and I rolled down the enbankment her head over ' hooves '  to the waters edge. She kept me inside her legs on her under belly to protect me from serious injury.

  They are so smart.


----------

